# Not sure what's taking over my lawn



## kylebm (Mar 29, 2020)

I live in southeast Wisconsin. I believe I have a Kentucky bluegrass and fescue blend. But my wife and I have lived here for 4 years now and we have always had the large straw color patch but now we have been noticing these small bundles popping up everywhere. The bundles seem to sit a little higher than the rest of the lawn. Is this a disease or different type of grass with delayed dormancy? Thank you for your help.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need to get better pictures of the leaf, auricles and such.

Did someone try to seed that area?


----------



## kylebm (Mar 29, 2020)

These are the best shots I could get. The are prominently straw colored and clumps in lawn


----------



## kylebm (Mar 29, 2020)

So I sent this into my local university for testing and it came back as a sedge. But they didn't identify which one. Any ideas how to resolve?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Sedgehammer or Dismiss. I don't have cool season turf memorized but compare the product labels to your turf. Dismiss has broader application uses but I *think* it might be more costly app; double check math cause that could be an incorrect recollection.


----------

